

Free and sometimes excellent CMS that you probably want to try. - themoza
http://www.libhound.com/web-development/content-management/free-and-excellent-cms-that-you-probably-want-to-try
This article shows current trends in CMS development industry and probably can help someone to find the right CMS for any occasion. The purpose of this is not to describe all cons of pros of each product but provide general roadmap for those who trying to find a right CMS for the specific requirements.
======
GiraffeNecktie
This is really a poorly written and entirely superficial article. The only
value that I can see is that it provides a fairly comprehensive list of open
source CMS software. There are much better sources of information out there
(cmsreport for one).

